# anyone got any tips for accepting?



## kingromeo (Oct 10, 2020)

Hi, the main reason I’m in this high stress state is because of my symptoms... I am well and truly in the cycle, I wake up to an anxiety attack nearly every morning because I know it’s another day feeling like yesterday which I barely made it through, I understand the DPDR and why I’ve got it tell myself it’s just anxiety but I’m scared one of these days it’s going to push me over the edge I find my symptoms so uncomfortable and triggering- my reality doesn’t feel real and neither do I, I just feel like a empty though floating around somewhere like I’m on auto pilot and robotic I have anxiety constantly all day everyday and I know until I can be at peace with them I’ll never Recover... anyone got any tips for accepting?


----------



## Saibon (Jun 19, 2020)

Yes look at just more depressed people, also young people who suddenly died in accidents, people who became handicapped for life time forever in a day. Atleast you have a hope that maybe potential you get out of this and even if you stay very long it's atleast abit better than getting forever blind.


----------



## esroh (Jan 4, 2017)

same boat i guess...i get glimpses of full accepting/distracting where the anxiety eases up and the dr symptoms as well.

But they are so rare...and then i have days on end that are just torture and the thought of having to face those again and even do other shit like work etc. simultaniously just causes so much anxiety...which then makes it all worse.

Acceptance is easy as fuck when symptoms are in the background...but when you are fucking unable to be present with ANYTHING even for a second, how do you accpt that...how do you accept completely missing out on life..even tho you know its the best thing to do for recovery....its insanely hard to do when its bad


----------



## Findmywayhome (Oct 11, 2020)

esroh said:


> same boat i guess...i get glimpses of full accepting/distracting where the anxiety eases up and the dr symptoms as well.
> But they are so rare...and then i have days on end that are just torture and the thought of having to face those again and even do other shit like work etc. simultaniously just causes so much anxiety...which then makes it all worse.
> 
> Acceptance is easy as fuck when symptoms are in the background...but when you are fucking unable to be present with ANYTHING even for a second, how do you accpt that...how do you accept completely missing out on life..even tho you know its the best thing to do for recovery....its insanely hard to do when its bad


Hey, I totally get what you mean

Ive only been experiencing this for about 7 weeks now but its pretty fucking unbearable at this point. I felt like I was coexisting with it pretty well for the first 4 weeks. The symptoms were just "in the background" as you said. I remember even telling myself that I could tolerate this for years. Thats how on top of it I was. But yet, even during that period of coexistince, it still got worse. It just kept getting consistently worse now i cant even concentrate on anything. At this point i dont understand how I can just accept this. Part of me finds it hard to believe the root cause is anxiety. I definitely contributes to it, along wirh stress. But it just cant be the main cause. It shouldn'tve gotten this bad this quickly.

When it comes to accepting though. I feel like the brain just naturally will do that overtime. Time is your best friend here. I hate the idea of missing out on life, but if you dont allow yourself to accept it, your only gonna be missing out longer. Just take it day by day, allow yourself to feel accomplished to getting through just one day.


----------



## before-thought (Nov 24, 2020)

Mindfulness/Focus Meditation and Secular Buddhism Philosophy + truly knowing in my bones that anxiety is the root cause and instead of focusing on the symptom focusing on a solution (it's hard to just accept something without redirecting your attention elsewhere) + Time + Optimism is what helped me accept and move on.


----------

